# A shout out to Dom and PJ at Dodo Juice - Thank you!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*A shout out to Dom and PJ at Dodo Juice - Thank you!*

PJ hand-delivered a *Dodo Juice Home Brew Kit* last Thursday when he joined us for the 1957 Chevy Bel Air Extreme Makeover and I want to say thank you!

So...

_Thank you!_

_Very cool guys... much appreciated..._



















*Stay tuned...*

Look for an upcoming project where we make and then put this wax to good use!

:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Good couple of lads arnt they


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Good couple of lads arnt they


Very much so... I'm working on either a 1969 Chevelle or a 1974 AMC Gremlin to use it on...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice gesture, and typical of Dodo :thumb:

Just chuckling at the contact info on the box


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad pj delivered it safely to you, Mike  I trust he has been entertaining you in his own inimitable style! Hope you enjoy the moonshine.


----------

